
Train to Nowhere - petewailes
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/10/12411632/public-transportation-failures-america-cincinnati-subway
======
smartbit
More of these abandoned railways exist. The one in West Surinam [0] is "going
from _nothing to nowhere_ " ;-) Some pictures [1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Suriname_Plan#False_start](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Suriname_Plan#False_start)

[1] [http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2014/05/the-unexpected-
train...](http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2014/05/the-unexpected-train-
graveyard-onverwacht-suriname/)

